# + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +



## ginajoojoo (26 أكتوبر 2007)

ألبوم خبئني حبيبي

اتكل عليك

يا من امرت البحر

ما احلى السجود

امكث معى

سأعيش العمر

انى لرافع

كذبو

ياللى امامك حياتى

ربى راعى وسلامى

القيت بالوانى وحبرى

اليوم علق على خشبة

امور الله عجيبة

يتبع



​


----------



## ginajoojoo (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*البوم خلينى قريب منك*

ألبوم خلينى قريب منك

سأرفع عينى

ما احلى السجود

اخذ صورة

طليت طل البدر

جعلت جلالك

اجهل ما سوف

حبيبى فتى

واحبيبى

فى يوم من الايام

يتبع


----------



## ginajoojoo (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*البوم لن انساك - زياد شحاده*

ألبوم لن أنساك

حنانك يارب الاكوان

اتهلل يوم تنادينى

من غيرك فى ذى الحياة

الله نورى وخلاصى

لتنسى يمين

عنى قضى

بمراحم الرب اغنى

سمعت صوتك يدعو

كامل الجمال اشرق

يتبع



​


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*ترانيم متنوعة للمرنم زياد شحاده*





ترانيم متنوعة للمرنم زياد شحاده

احببتنى
البعد عن يسوع
امامك ايها المصلوب
بشر ملاك الرب
راجع راجع
شعب المسيح يرنم
فى مشهد ادمى العيون
قالولى عن يسوع
لما الوصايا
من خيرك مالى الدنيا
ناصرى ناصرى
يارب
يامؤمن صلى معنا
يامن تخير
يامنبع النوار
يايسوع الحبيب

http://www.4shared.com/dir/4341493/6c38ffb4/__-_.html

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## elven (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

سلام المسيح
اختي العزيزة اتمنى الحصول على ترانيم زياد شحادة التالية
لم يكن قلبي كامل( بالاشتراك مع رندا عريضة)
جبريل جاء يبشرك


----------



## elven (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

عاشت ايديك على هذا التعب


----------



## cobcob (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

*رائع يا جينا
مجموعة جميلة جدا
شكرا انك جمعتيها
ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*



elven قال:


> سلام المسيح
> اختي العزيزة اتمنى الحصول على ترانيم زياد شحادة التالية
> لم يكن قلبي كامل( بالاشتراك مع رندا عريضة)
> جبريل جاء يبشرك



ترنيمة لم يكن قلبى كامل " زياد شحاده & راندا عريضة" 


والحقيقة دورت على ترنيمة "جبريل جاء يبشرك" لكن مالقتهاش ..باذن ربنا لو لاقيتها فى اى وقت هاجيبهالك على طول
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*



cobcob قال:


> *رائع يا جينا
> مجموعة جميلة جدا
> شكرا انك جمعتيها
> ربنا يعوضك*​



ميرسى ياقمر على تشجيعك الغالى ده..ربنا يعوضك بكل خير
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ميزوا (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

ميرسى جدا ياقمر على الترانيم الجميلة دية وشكرا كمان
 لانك جايبة ترانيم للمرنم الجميل زياد شحاتة
ربنا يعوض تعبك ياجميل
اخوكى مينا


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

ميرسى يا مينا على مرورك الجميل ده وتشجيعك .. ربنا يبارك حياتك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## magedshokry (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

انا اول مره بصراحة اسيب رد لحد بس بجد تستاهلي وان شاء الله لو لقيت عندي حاجه حلوه حطها لكم


----------



## ginajoojoo (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*



magedshokry قال:


> انا اول مره بصراحة اسيب رد لحد بس بجد تستاهلي وان شاء الله لو لقيت عندي حاجه حلوه حطها لكم



دى شهادة اعتز بيها ..ميرسى كتيير لتشجيعك يا ماجد
ولو عندك ترانيم تانية لزياد ياريت تنزلهالنا على طول
وياريت نشوف مشاركاتك معانا فى منتدانا الجميل ده
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## younan0000 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

_MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMERCIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
KTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER
3aAla elmaghooood dawet 
Rabena yebarak 7yatak_​


----------



## christ my lord (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

*بجد انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى يا جينا ... انا من عشاق زياد شحاتة *
*وكنت عاوز الترانيم دى فعلا .. الف شكر .. والرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## anton_2012 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

حلوه قوى المجموعه القيمه دى
ميرسييييييييييي


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*



younan0000 قال:


> _MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMERCIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> KTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER
> 3aAla elmaghooood dawet
> Rabena yebarak 7yatak_​



العفووووووووووووووووووووو  وميرسى كتيير على مرورك وتشجيعك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*



يوساب قال:


> *بجد انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى يا جينا ... انا من عشاق زياد شحاتة *
> *وكنت عاوز الترانيم دى فعلا .. الف شكر .. والرب يبارك حياتك*​



لا شكر على وااجب ياباشا كفاية مرورك الجميل ده يا يوساب .. بجد ميرسى لتشجيعك ربنا يعوضك خي​ر


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*



anton_2012 قال:


> حلوه قوى المجموعه القيمه دى
> ميرسييييييييييي



ميرسى يا انطون على مرورك وتشجيعك​


----------



## Daniolla (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

thanks


----------



## mikoo (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

بجد مجهود رائع يا جينا
ربنا يعوضك
و الترانيم كلها حلوة اوي
شكرااااا كتير
بس انا نفسي في ترنيمة انا جايلك قلبي ذليل لزياد و يا رب تلاقيها
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## 3soola (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

هاي الترانيم بنجنن والرب يباركم على المجهود الي بتبذلوه ويسوع المسيح يحميكم 


3soola

الرب نوري وخلاصي الرب حصن حياتي


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

انا كنت محتاااااااااجة بجد لترانيم معينة لزياد شحادة .. و ما في منتدى قدرت انزلهم منو .. فشكرا كتير عيني كتيييييييييييير

نزلت كل الاغاني كلهم  مشكورة حبي


----------



## دميانه عيسي (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

اطلب من اي شخص يعرف الترنيمة دى ياريت يبعتهالي انا عرفه ان الترنيمه لزياد شحاته لكن اسم الترنيمه مش عرفها لكن معني الترنيمه انى لو احتجت اروح لله وما روحش لحد اقوله انى محتاجه لو حد عارف الترنيمه ياريت يبعتها لى


----------



## ميزوا (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

الترنيمة يادميانة اسمها لغير ربنا متروحش لحد
والرابط بتعها اهو يلا حمليها بسرعة

http://rapidshare.de/files/38750926/________.mp3.html


----------



## الانبا ونس (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*




ميزوا قال:


> الترنيمة يادميانة اسمها لغير ربنا متروحش لحد
> والرابط بتعها اهو يلا حمليها بسرعة
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/38750926/________.mp3.html



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا     بجد لانى كونت بدور عليها الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*



Daniolla قال:


> thanks


ميرسى على مرورك ربنا يعوضك



mikoo قال:


> بجد مجهود رائع يا جينا
> ربنا يعوضك
> و الترانيم كلها حلوة اوي
> شكرااااا كتير
> ...



ميرسى يا ميكو على مرورك..بس انا ملقتش الترنيمة دى بصوت زياد ولكن لقيتها بصوت جوزيف نصر الله لو عايزها قولى 


3soola قال:


> هاي الترانيم بنجنن والرب يباركم على المجهود الي بتبذلوه ويسوع المسيح يحميكم
> 
> 
> 3soola
> ...



ميرسى ياعسولة ربنا يبارك حياتك


عاشقة دجلة قال:


> انا كنت محتاااااااااجة بجد لترانيم معينة لزياد شحادة .. و ما في منتدى قدرت انزلهم منو .. فشكرا كتير عيني كتيييييييييييير
> 
> نزلت كل الاغاني كلهم  مشكورة حبي



حبيبتى ام دانيال ..ميرسى ياقمر على مرورك نورتينى وكل سنة وانتى طيبة 


دميانه عيسي قال:


> اطلب من اي شخص يعرف الترنيمة دى ياريت يبعتهالي انا عرفه ان الترنيمه لزياد شحاته لكن اسم الترنيمه مش عرفها لكن معني الترنيمه انى لو احتجت اروح لله وما روحش لحد اقوله انى محتاجه لو حد عارف الترنيمه ياريت يبعتها لى





ميزوا قال:


> الترنيمة يادميانة اسمها لغير ربنا متروحش لحد
> والرابط بتعها اهو يلا حمليها بسرعة
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/38750926/________.mp3.html



ميرسى على مروركو وميرسى يا ميزوا على الترنيمة وده لينك تانى ليها على الفور شارد
http://www.4shared.com/file/39179836/82c42734/___-_.html?dirPwdVerified=c6a8b826



الانبا ونس قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا     بجد لانى كونت بدور عليها الرب يعوض تعب محبتك



نشكر ربنا لقينا الترنيمة :t33: ميرسى على المرور​


----------



## amanypotter (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

رائعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ربنا يباركك


----------



## amanypotter (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

Thanx 2 much:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## maiada (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

بجد شكراً على التعب
أنا كتير بحب ترنيم زياد شحادة وكنت أدور على قسم من التراتيل
الرب يبارك حياتك
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:yahoo:


----------



## vova_ch (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

lمجموعة هايلة اوىىىىى ميرسي ليك


----------



## hanynae (3 يونيو 2008)

اشكرك و ربنا عطى الاجر
ممكن ان تبحث لى على ترنيمة !!!!!
مش فاكر اسمها بس انا عارف كام مطلع 
( لما يسوع يجى تعمل ا خاطى ازاى يسوع على المينا وائف مستننا لما يسوع يجى)
وهدعيلك من قلبى وفى صلاتى ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## My Rock (3 يونيو 2008)

مجموعة جبارة


----------



## رافد العراقي (25 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر عن جد على المجهود المبذول


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي علي الشرائط وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tata196 (10 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر .. والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ktakity (5 مارس 2009)

ميرسى على الترانيم
كنت عايزه ترنيمه يا صاحب الحنان
بصوت زياد


----------



## maro_12 (9 مارس 2009)

thank you


----------



## ponponayah (9 مارس 2009)

جميييييييييييييل جداااااااااااااا
ميرسى على الشريط الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)




----------



## اغابي(nonos) (18 مارس 2009)

مرسي جدا وجاري التحميل


----------



## †السريانيه† (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يزيد المحبه ويبارك  بيكي ياجينا  ياحببتي ترانيم  روعه
لكي محبتي ودمتي بود
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## احمس (29 نوفمبر 2009)

انا مصري عايش في الامارات العربيه و صراحه بحب مصر و بحب الامارات ربنا يبارك شعب مصر و شعب الامارات و يبارك كل الشعوب


----------



## النهيسى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ترانيم متنوعة للمرنم زياد شحاده*

مجهود رااااائع

جدا جدا

شكرا​


----------



## s.samir (25 مارس 2010)

*رد: رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

لوسمحتم يا جماعه ولا ترنيمه قدرت احملها


----------



## beb (21 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

مجهود راااااااااااائع 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## peter123456 (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا


----------



## فادى محب (19 مارس 2011)

*رد: رد على: + جميع شرائط المرنم زياد شحاده +*

الف شكر على تعبك


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (19 مارس 2011)

رائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## فادى محب (25 مارس 2011)

مجهود رائع شكرا


----------



## maged_yop (8 يناير 2012)

ربنا يباركك مجموعة جميلى اوى


----------



## ماريو -11 (13 يناير 2012)

*مجهود رائع*

*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Fady Elmasry (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*موضوع رائع و احسن تقيم 
*​


----------

